# £18 laptop?



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Do you think this is a pricing error?

Wonder if any orders will actually get delivered?

http://www.grattan.co.uk/Samsung-17.3-ins-Notebook/productdisplay.stm?A=840784_&Au=P_MasterItem&An=0


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure but you would have had more chance of getting them if you did not post on here lol


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

dopper said:


> Pricing error surely?
> 
> Wonder if any of the three I might order will get delivered?
> 
> http://www.grattan.co.uk/Samsung-17.3-ins-Notebook/productdisplay.stm?A=840784_&Au=P_MasterItem&An=0


lol in the quantity bit it only goes up to 6, i'd happily take 60


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you know if its safe


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Could be a scam site, pull the punters in with incredible deals and when you try and buy it your credit card details are swiped and your bank account plundered.

If it sounds too good to be true it usually is.

Why isn't that site verified? Sounds as fishy as crack wh*re hooker working at the ol fishery by the dodgy docks


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Order it. You never know :lol:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

didnt tesco have to honour there mistake when they sold the ipad?


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

No idea if its legit, saw it on another forum (misc)


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

REPS!!

Just ordered two of them!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Could be a scam site, pull the punters in with incredible deals and when you try and buy it your credit card details are swiped and your bank account plundered.
> 
> If it sounds too good to be true it usually is.
> 
> Why isn't that site verified? Sounds as fishy as crack wh*re hooker working at the ol fishery by the dodgy docks


When I whacked in my cash card number it came up with all the usual security questions from Satander/Visa so I am confident it is a geniune error on their part.


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Ballin said:


> REPS!!
> 
> Just ordered two of them!


Does the website actually work then?

Edit - NVM just seen your last post


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

tony10 said:


> didnt tesco have to honour there mistake when they sold the ipad?


Yeah just the one for that price though, you can't grab a load and pay the wrong price for em all


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

dopper said:


> Does the website actually work then?
> 
> Edit - NVM just seen your last post


Just received the confirmation email from them too. Hotmail said it aint spammy either!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i used paypal so they have no card details of mine and i can claim money back stupidly easy if i get no item....

lets wait and see


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ballin said:


> When I whacked in my cash card number it came up with all the usual security questions from Satander/Visa so I am confident it is a geniune error on their part.


Lol, have you read the smallprint? It's a CARDBOARD CUTOUT of a netbook and by ordering you agree to their terms and conditions one of which is you agree to make a £200 perchase from them every month for 3 years and it's legally binding under threat of action against anyone who doesn't pay up!

No of course not, but always read the small print just in case:cool2:


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

I might go for the 20 weeks at 90p option, times are hard you know:crying:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL thought you were going Human CentiPad on me there bro!!


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

tony10 said:


> didnt tesco have to honour there mistake when they sold the ipad?


No, thats a common misconception that shops have to sell items at the price they are marked at. If it is a genuine error, they can ask for the full amount. If however they use it as a marketing ploy, then you can complain and they are in the wrong.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just ordered one using paypal. Not getting my hopes up though! :sad:


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

Ordered 1, with paypal , see what happens....


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

From terms ahhh well



> Whilst we always try to ensure that prices on our website are correct, from time to time errors may occur. If we discover an error on the price of goods you have ordered we will inform you as soon as possible and give you the option of either re-ordering the item at the correct price, or cancelling the order. If you choose to cancel, and you have already made a payment for the goods, a refund will be made.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

I have also just ordered one through PayPal.

Lets see if I wake up to an email tomorrow morning asking for the remaining huge amount! Lol!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha I will just say to them NoError!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcuk it - worth a punt lol. Paypal too


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol picture of a women for 18quid. Her names samsung


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Ordered 3


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Feel like going through their whole website for errors


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for the post. For what it's worth, I'm a law student...Can't remember the provisions on this. However, I also work for one of the most ruthless clothing companies in the world..our policy is..unless we believe they've altered the price sticker, we have to honour the price shown.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JonnyF156 said:


> Thank you for the post. For what it's worth, I'm a law student...Can't remember the provisions on this. However, I also work for one of the most ruthless clothing companies in the world..our policy is..unless we believe they've altered the price sticker, we have to honour the price shown.


Fail ! Study something else


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i remember holland and barratts f*cked up like this company.

they was selling ON Serious Mass for £3.20 give or take some pennies.

i ordered 10 and so did loads of members on here, got so bad that their website crashed.

didn't receive f*ck all except and email saying they couldn't fulfill my order.... C*nts!!!


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Fail ! Study something else


Not really a fail at all, infact I said I wasn't too sure of the provisions. Simple search of the Sale of Goods Act 1979 would provide an answer. Provided merely anecdotal evidence at what we're told to do at A&F. Why let the facts of what I said get in the way though, eh?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Just read up on contract law (as accountant I touched upon it in my ACCA).

Basically if they spot error before money is taken then they can change the price as it is deemed an invitation to treat still. If the payment is taken from your card there is FA they can do about it as the contract is completed. Problem is it can take a few days for an on line payment to clear....


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Doesn't PayPal go straight away!?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

It goes from your account but takes 2-3 days to arrive on their end much like paying via Visa...there is always a clearing period of this time and for refunds it may be even longer.

Should be interesting to see what happens. My concern is if sales go up like 10,000% over night they know something has gone wrong- if one person discovered and kept quiet there is no audit system that would pick that up!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is Paypal safe?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

JonnyF156 said:


> Thank you for the post. For what it's worth, I'm a law student...Can't remember the provisions on this. However, I also work for one of the most ruthless clothing companies in the world..our policy is..unless we believe they've altered the price sticker, we have to honour the price shown.


You work at primark?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just ordered two, and i'll take the fcukers to court if they don't give it me...

I just promised "my dying nephew" one as far as they are concerned and i'll go to the papers :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Is Paypal safe?


Yes and Grattan is a massive outfit, very safe in it's self


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Good luck, not going to try.

Most website companies contracts are only complete once orders have been dispatched so it's very hard to get these mistakes to work, tried many times now I CBA...


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Hopefully Ausbuilt can chime in as an ex lawyer....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Yes and Grattan is a massive outfit, very safe in it's self


Very easy to copy Grattons website and beat paypals security measures though.

Boom, just got loads of bank/credit card details


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha like I say come 9:01 tomorrow I expect some kind of correspondance saying sorry son you can pay us the remaining grand over 20 weeks of £50 haha!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

From the looks of the site they are a company that use drop shipping, drop ship wholesalers are mainly based in china and deliver straight to the customer so the company that owns this site doesn't hold any stock nor own anything. Iv fluttered around dropshipping and know how bad the quality is of Chinese made electronics, I can buy a brand new mini laptop for less than £50, bargain, but the quality is shocking. I'm guessing the same will go for this. The 2 week delivery time is a clear indicator of Chinese drop shipping as is the lack of niche of the site, they sell all sorts of random ****. I wouldn't waste the £18 personally


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Very easy to copy Grattons website and beat paypals security measures though.
> 
> Boom, just got loads of bank/credit card details


It's impossible to beat Paypal's security measures, they take around 1 billion $ a day....

If you can beat their measures you could take all, it's very secure


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow. So it may not be a REAL Samsung laptop but a knockoff!!!?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> From the looks of the site they are a company that use drop shipping, drop ship wholesalers are mainly based in china and deliver straight to the customer so the company that owns this site doesn't hold any stock nor own anything. Iv fluttered around dropshipping and know how bad the quality is of Chinese made electronics, I can buy a brand new mini laptop for less than £50, bargain, but the quality is shocking. I'm guessing the same will go for this. The 2 week delivery time is a clear indicator of Chinese drop shipping as is the lack of niche of the site, they sell all sorts of random ****. I wouldn't waste the £18 personally


It's a samsung lol, it's just an error on the system


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Scrap my last comment they have some decent **** on there lmao, ordering one now


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Scrap my last comment they have some decent **** on there lmao, ordering one now


Lmao you tw4t.

Thing is in the description it says it's a core2duo i3 processor. I'm pretty sure the core2duo and i3/i5/i7 are two different processors!


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Clearly a misprice which they're under no obligation to honour but worth a punt (especially if using paypal).


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Website checks out on Whois and address matches up at companies house

Think they are part of Freemans, Massive catalogue company


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Reps to OP

Hopefully they will deliver


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anybody have an offer code? I want discount on this bitch


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Discount code

UFUKDUP GRATTAN


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mey said:


> Doesn't PayPal go straight away!?


If the money is in your paypal and not on card then yep straight away 

id laugh in the next 14 days i get a new laptop haha. i have just ordered a new one any way as i use 3D rendering programs so i had to get a good one but i think this will be my car laptop lol.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Just ordered two, and i'll take the fcukers to court if they don't give it me...
> 
> I just promised "my dying nephew" one as far as they are concerned and i'll go to the papers :lol:


Awr mate I said I'd get him one too!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

lets face it £18 its worth a Fukcing try 

i can imagine wishing i ordered 6 of these and not 1 in a few weeks lol.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Doesn't INS on advert mean insurance? So insurance for a laptop?


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Shame i'm so skint I can only afford one, even at £18! Haha!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wonder how many of thee have been ordered tonight ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Doesn't INS on advert mean insurance? So insurance for a laptop?


inches

17.3 ins


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Glassback said:


> Doesn't INS on advert mean insurance? So insurance for a laptop?


haha probably how stupid are we going to look when some one tomorrow reads this thread and descovers we all got so excited and bought insurance lol...

like i said £18 why not lol also im sure they offer full refunds if im not happy i think i can risk my life savings on this lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Could it be this one!?!? http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/3227/2494/-/13562279/Samsung-R730-Intel-Pentium-Dual-Core-T4300-2-1GHz-4GB-RAM-320GB-HDD-17-3-inch-Windows-7-Home-Premium-Laptop-Notebook/Product.html


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3823754/car-in.gif


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

check your paypal i dont think they have taken payment as it says £0 taken on the transaction for me....

i think they have probably clicked on as soon as this happened and stoped it.

some one else check paypal and see what it says


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Mine still says pending but gross payment to grattan -£18


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Mine says -£18.00GBP to Grattan Plc Pending


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Guess all we can do now is play the waiting game!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I was being ironic with my comment above as they will need insurance if these all go out at this sales price. I should have added lol to my comment

I have ordered 2 but I don't think it will transpire in to us getting them. They will have an exceptions report for any wild transaction numbers going through and it will be stopped, cash sent back if taken and an apology email.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

sorry i checked it on my phone and its different than pc good job i have a laptop  lol

mine says the same.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I was being ironic with my comment above as they will need insurance if these all go out at this sales price. I should have added lol to my comment
> 
> I have ordered 2 but I don't think it will transpire in to us getting them. They will have an exceptions report for any wild transaction numbers going through and it will be stopped, cash sent back if taken and an apology email.


As long as they send me an apology attached to my new laptop...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

my paypal says

you fcukin wish !


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

****! Gets stuck and crashes on the PayPal process


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> my paypal says
> 
> you fcukin wish !


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I just signed up, plus you get an extra 10% off your first order, and here it is


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I just signed up, plus you get an extra 10% off your first order, and here it is
> 
> View attachment 87766


Wait, Yours says £90

It was £18


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Wait, Yours says £90
> 
> It was £18


5 x £18


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wildebeest said:


> 5 x £18


It's late


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

i ordered one, so lets wait and see...though i'll doubt it'll turn up


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

2 ordered! :innocent:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fvck me! Seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

It says 14 days delivery. Has anyone gone for the next day del?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I really hope no snoop dobs us in, they will know but only when it's time for an audit. I hope anyway.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

No cancellation email from them yet...


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like someone at gratten is losing their job if we manage to get these laptops.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought one ,but I'll be gymgymed if i expect it to seriously turn up lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i took one too.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Think al wack an order in my self be sick if half the members on hear get them and I didn't dive on the band waggon :beer:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I been on the market for a laptop for ages! Id stick in an order but im waiting for a replacement bank card. Fcuking typical eh!


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> I been on the market for a laptop for ages! Id stick in an order but im waiting for a replacement bank card. Fcuking typical eh!


I'll sell you one....cost me an arm and a leg but you can have for it for £200.... :tongue:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Any emails ?

Its a bit to late to order one now as they probs had about a million orders


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Im not sure about this the £36 aint left my account yet like when you buy online it shows account balance and available balance but they are both the same when usually availble should be less.

Who knows though.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Just bought 5 hopefully it works!

Reps to op.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Dozen orders? Ukmers alone have probably ordered close to 50, do other sites that the link is on would push it to 000s!


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

It's also listed on hotukdeals.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

no chance we're gettin this lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

i bet they've had 10,000 orders, 180k will sit in their bank account for a month earning interest before they refund anyone.

nice little earner lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Prob just a way of getting your details to sell to other companies !


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> no chance we're gettin this lol


F*ck it, we should screen shot their mistake, put on large banners and placards and have a mass march/protest to the house of commons DEMANDING that no.1-the laptops be honoured and no-2 that law be changed that if they make a mistake they HAVE to honour it as it's not out fault that they employ sub educated I.T technicians from abroad or cheap imported computer programs instead of employing our very capable out of work university finishers and using british made programs in an effort to be cheap and line their already stuffed solid gold pockets.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Ordered myself 2, bet their warehouse is going to be busy today trying to get hold of stock to meet the influx of orders! lol

Doubt they will come through but worth a punt.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope for all u guys , they actually all do come thru.

If not . id keep a VERY close eye on your bank balance in the next few months even if they refund you


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao, you've all just been scammed by the OP and his sham of a website, :thumb:


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> I hope for all u guys , they actually all do come thru.
> 
> If not . id keep a VERY close eye on your bank balance in the next few months even if they refund you


Paid using Paypal they dont have bank details at all, Paypal is very secure and they are good at claiming any funds back if it goes tits up.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

It's been taken down now haha!!!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> I been on the market for a laptop for ages! Id stick in an order but im waiting for a replacement bank card. Fcuking typical eh!


Wouldn't worrie not as if they will turn up


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Ballin said:


> It's been taken down now haha!!!


must of just orderd mine there before it got took down :bounce: still wont come also used bank card


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

If they all get their laptops and i missed this deal of a lifetime, i'm going to teach myself a lesson i'll never forget for being so cautious.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> If they all get their laptops and i missed this deal of a lifetime, i'm going to teach myself a lesson i'll never forget for being so cautious.


Dont worry if they do there will be plenty of ebay to choose from!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ballin said:


> It's been taken down now haha!!!


Wonder how much money they have made.

Nice little intrest scam on their part.

probly 10's of thousands of orders...

£30odd grand in their bank for a few months before they have to give refund = ch chingggggg

Also... why is there a picture of a woman wearing ear muffs looks like KATY . is she the scammer :laugh:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I just opened a catolgue account with them, i have received an email about my order, all looks fine with the world, oh and not forgetting my 10% discount happy days:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Fvck sake I always miss these


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Five new laptops on there way to me :thumb:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha this is jokes....you know somebody is clearing out their desk as we speak!!!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

OMG I MISSED THIS DEAL SOMEONE SELL ME ONE!

hahahaaha you bunch of cvnts.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone know why my PayPal says £0.00 is pending to grattan, although my order confirmation email says £36 (ordered 2)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've missed it too. Gutted


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

think if these do come the op is going to reped to death!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Im going to kill myself.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Anyone know why my PayPal says £0.00 is pending to grattan, although my order confirmation email says £36 (ordered 2)


Same as mine. Grattan mustn't have accepted it yet so they'll probably send an email saying they can't take the order.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Five new laptops on there way to me :thumb:


Screenshot dispatch note? :tongue:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Worth a try, until you actually receive them at your door, I wouldn't get too optimistic 

Hope they come through


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> Screenshot dispatch note? :tongue:


Ok not a dispatch note, but at least i have proof that they accepted my order lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice one, have they emailed anyone to say they wont honour it?


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

trying to get more sleep to help recover, first night i try i miss this and now its removed from there web page


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

They are talking about here on hotdealsuk

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/samsung-17-3-ins-notebook-18-00-grattan-1256588#comments


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Nice one, have they emailed anyone to say they wont honour it?


Nothing yet but I am probably number 104,896 on the list of people to contact!


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Taken from the Which consumer rights website:

"If your offer has been accepted (for example, you pay a deposit, *or receive a confirmation email*), generally you can insist that the retailer sells you the goods for the price they were advertised at"


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

dopper said:


> Taken from the Which consumer rights website:
> 
> "If your offer has been accepted (for example, you pay a deposit, *or receive a confirmation email*), generally you can insist that the retailer sells you the goods for the price they were advertised at"


Yippeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Guys.... ive just recieved mine


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Uk_mb said:


> Guys.... ive just recieved mine
> 
> View attachment 87787


That's Yodel for you lol


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

FFS...completely missed it!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Got mine guys, paid for faster delivery. All good so far!

Pic below


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

shaunmac said:


> Got mine guys, paid for faster delivery. All good so far!
> 
> Pic below
> 
> Sweet, i ordered one of each colour:tongue:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Mockett said:


> trying to get more sleep to help recover, first night i try i miss this and now its removed from there web page


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

madmuscles said:


>


Kick a man when he's down why don't you hahahahaha, quite apt for the occasion


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Kick a man when he's down why don't you hahahahaha, quite apt for the occasion


Lol, at least he has an excuse for missing it, i was wide awake and the 5th person on this thread yet didn't make an order. :crying:

But at least i can say that my £18 quid is still safe, that sounds like a litre of vodka and some munchies to me :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

And not only that, but my Breil watch has just turn up, i paid £97.00 on John Lewis, and it is still selling for £200.00 on next, happy days indeed:laugh:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> And not only that, but my Breil watch has just turn up, i paid £97.00 on John Lewis, and it is still selling for £200.00 on next, happy days indeed:laugh:


Just be weary if anyone comes up to you and say they recognise you from Uk-Muscle and could they take a photo with you

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2165352/Joey-Essex-robbed-10K-Rolex-muggers-pose-TOWIE-fans.html


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I was awake at the time too but never ordered because I have 50p until pay day lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

hotchy said:


> I was awake at the time too but never ordered because I have 50p until pay day lol


You should've told me brah and i would've got one for you and then you could've just paid me back at £20 a week for 62 weeks


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

hotchy said:


> I was awake at the time too but never ordered because I have 50p until pay day lol


You should of opened an account with them, thats what did, they are a catalogue


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Saw this yesterday but never bothered to order.

Couple of weeks ago i was looking for a new summer house for the back garden, was checking out the Tesco catalouge and seen an absolute beaut for £500!

They were all £500, went through the order, they took my money then informed me it was a misprint in the catalouge and iif i still wanted it it would be £3000 thank you very much!

Knew it was too good to be true, looked into it as i was under the impression that they had to honour the deal but alas no!

Sorry guys, worth a try though [email protected] :001_tt2: (runs like feck from the lynch mob)


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Saw this yesterday but never bothered to order.
> 
> Couple of weeks ago i was looking for a new summer house for the back garden, was checking out the Tesco catalouge and seen an absolute beaut for £500!
> 
> ...


Last week i got 3 pairs of jogging bottoms for the gym form ka and co catalogue that should of been £150.00, i only paid £47.00 because of a c0ck up, it did not take them long to realize the mistake in their catalogue, but i still got my order for £47.00


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Why doesnt someone simply ring up this company and say they have spoken to their solicitor and he states that they should infact sell the item advertised with the advertised price as you have the confirmation email etc and see what they say, as for people who paid via paypal, the money shows coming out your account but infact they have the money in their account as paypal pays them and then 3 days later take the money off you!!

if i wasnt a cvnt and saw this early id ring em up and see


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

If you owned this business in question, would you honour the orders?

Mistakes happen and besides, pretty much every online retailer is covered from mistakes like this in their T&C's


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> They are talking about here on hotdealsuk
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/samsung-17-3-ins-notebook-18-00-grattan-1256588#comments


"I phoned Grattan this morning and they said this is a price error, they confirmed that people who have ordered this item will not receive it."


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

TG123 said:


> "I phoned Grattan this morning and they said this is a price error, they confirmed that people who have ordered this item will not receive it."


Gutted to everyone who got excited :001_tt2:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I selected the collection method so I will be helping myself to their warehouse...who wants in??


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

TG123 said:


> "I phoned Grattan this morning and they said this is a price error, they confirmed that people who have ordered this item will not receive it."


That's bollox I ordered 5.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

TG123 said:


> "I phoned Grattan this morning and they said this is a price error, they confirmed that people who have ordered this item will not receive it."


Hate to say "told u so" :laugh:

I can't believe some of u guys.

You will not receive ur item... And it will take weeks/months for a refund. Oooooops

The company sould never honour the mistake and send out the laptops anyway.

The real price was probably £180. With the company paying £130-140 per unit.

Honouring the mistake they would be down £120 unit?

So it would cost them their business in the long run lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

To be fair some will some wont. But the web makes mistakes easier. And it was done to fool people to part with their cash. Shame though


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Someone I know ordered a Kitchen knife set worth £299.99 off there for £2.99 and they had to send him them,

So be optimistic some of you still may receive the item.

If you just sit back there obviously not going to send you it, but it you keep on at them you will have more of a chance


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

If they come great, if they don't oh well i have lost nothing, i did not pay by credit card or paypal, i just signed up to the catalogue so no harm done


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

So how have you ordered one without paying?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> Someone I know ordered a Kitchen knife set worth £299.99 off there for £2.99 and they had to send him them,
> 
> So be optimistic some of you still may receive the item.
> 
> If you just sit back there obviously not going to send you it, but it you keep on at them you will have more of a chance


Not off there, I meant off amazon


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Ironclad said:


> So how have you ordered one without paying?


See my post above yours


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> See my post above yours


OK



> If they come great, if they don't oh well i have lost nothing, i did not pay by credit card or paypal, i just signed up to the catalogue so no harm done


So.. how have you paid for one? Magic?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.freemans.com/Cosy-Ear-Muffs/productdisplay.stm?An=681&Ntt=ear+muffs&A=840784_&N=0&Nty=1&Au=P_MasterItemΝ=P_MasterItem&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&Ns=P_Colour|0||P_Size|0&Ntk=PRIMARY

At least we we all have warm ears.....bargain


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Let's sue them.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> http://www.freemans.com/Cosy-Ear-Muffs/productdisplay.stm?An=681&Ntt=ear+muffs&A=840784_&N=0&Nty=1&Au=P_MasterItemΝ=P_MasterItem&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&Ns=P_Colour|0||P_Size|0&Ntk=PRIMARY
> 
> At least we we all have warm ears.....bargain


My ears have enough fur on them to keep them warm already lol, but hon another note here are our laptops .

http://www.freemans.com/Samsung-17-ins-Notebook/productdisplay.stm?An=681&Ntt=ear+muffs&A=83J016_&N=0&Nty=1&Au=P_MasterItemΝ=P_MasterItem&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&Ns=P_Colour%7C0%7C%7CP_Size%7C0&Ntk=PRIMARY&merch=Freemans_Recommends&RecType=Prud_xsells


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I didn't realise it was fcukin Samsung

Fcuk it ! Send me the muffs


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I bought one ,but I'll be gymgymed if i expect it to seriously turn up lol


Aaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha oh my god I'm ****ing DYING!!!!!!! XD


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

OP has gone very quiet since the scam got busted hmmmm :laugh:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Just had a bloody brainwave.

At no point did I accept their terms and conditions at the check out or registration stage and therefore I do not agree with them and such my laptops will be delivered at £18.00 each. Had I accepted their T&C's during this process they would have a leg to stand on but they don't so I will be pushing this matter when they try and fob me off.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I think you imply to have accepted their t&c when you click on with proceed at checkout


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

From confirmation email

All orders are subject to status and availability

So they could blag it by saying the laptops are out of stock (not that they need to anyway)


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I think you imply to have accepted their t&c when you click on with proceed at checkout


Lol they implied I was gonna get a laptop for £18!! :thumb:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> From confirmation email
> 
> All orders are subject to status and availability
> 
> So they could blag it by saying the laptops are out of stock (not that they need to anyway)


Well I just tried to buy the laptop now to test the T&C theory and it said it was out of stock and my order went through so they have them.

Wonder what case to get for it?


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> My ears have enough fur on them to keep them warm already lol, but hon another note here are our laptops .
> 
> http://www.freemans.com/Samsung-17-ins-Notebook/productdisplay.stm?An=681&Ntt=ear+muffs&A=83J016_&N=0&Nty=1&Au=P_MasterItemΝ=P_MasterItem&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&Ns=P_Colour%7C0%7C%7CP_Size%7C0&Ntk=PRIMARY&merch=Freemans_Recommends&RecType=Prud_xsells


Thats a different spec laptop. Had 3gb of Memory a 320GB hard drive and LED HD display, Sounds a nice one hope it turns up! lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If you weren't getting the laptops I'm pretty sure some of you would have been contacted by now. I'm screwing that PayPal froze up on me last night when I was ordering.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

If the lap tops don't turn up, the OP is going red!


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

It's a gamble.

Sometimes they come off, sometimes they dont.

I'm not going to miss 36 quid for a few months.

Besides, I haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> If the lap tops don't turn up, the OP is going red!


Who is this newbie OP...Dopper or Duper (Grattan marketing employee)


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Despatched. Sup.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya I'm lying.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

My sh!t better arrive or i'll sue them for lying. They either send me the laptop or send me that woman, either will do.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

I got mine!

IN my dreams lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Some prat over at Hot UK Deals has fvcked it up:



> I phoned Grattan this morning and they said this is a price error, they confirmed that people who have ordered this item will not receive it.
> 
> colt1209


Tvvat.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Some prat over at Hot UK Deals has fvcked it up:
> 
> Tvvat.


I think they may have noticed anyway. They're not gonna think "ooh look that laptop is popular. We sold 425,000 yesterday"


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

My PayPal is still saying Payment "pending" :confused1:


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> OP has gone very quiet since the scam got busted hmmmm :laugh:


Its hard to get a decent wifi signal from Barbados.

Its amazing how far you can get with a few hundred £18's


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok so the OP has fkcued off, lets just neg the second to post in the thread and if anyone know where he lives, kick the sh1t out of him as well for good measure


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Ok so the OP has fkcued off, lets just neg the second to post in the thread and if anyone know where he lives, kick the sh1t out of him as well for good measure


Look up


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok - its all back to the OP again


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't we still kick the sh1t out of him? :whistling:


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Ok - its all back to the OP again


??


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Catalogue Number: 840784 Cosy Ear Muffs £18.00

Regarding your order for the above item, this order has been cancelled.

The Ear Muffs have had the product description loaded incorrectly, this is an obvious error and if you still require the ear muffs you can re-order the item.


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

That's grattan off the Christmas card list!!!!


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone going to bother challenging it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

TF03 said:


> Anyone going to bother challenging it?


no point they're well within their rights.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I have sent them an email and attached my original order showing 5 notebooks, i read on hotukdeals that it is an E contract (electronic) contract and so it is binding by law, lets see what they come back with


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have sent them an email and attached my original order showing 5 notebooks, i read on hotukdeals that it is an E contract (electronic) contract and so it is binding by law, lets see what they come back with


not true mate you're being had on


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I didnt agree nor was I drawn to any T&Cs when I completed the purchase.

My terms and conditions are that when I complete an order and it gets accepted then I am going to get it. :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Here is what i ordered, no wrong picture next to said item it says notebooks

plus i did get an email comfirming it, so lets see what happens


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/sale-of-goods/your-rights-pricing-disputes/your-rights/

If prices are advertised incorrectly

It is against the law for a trader to deliberately give misleading or wrong prices, and they can be prosecuted for doing this.

However, if the price of a product is just simply wrongly labelled you don't automatically get to buy it for that price. For example, if a TV worth £599 has accidentally been labelled as £5.99 you don't, unfortunately, have a right to buy it for £5.99.

A retailer's right to refuse to sell

When a retailer displays a product for sale, legally it is giving you 'an invitation to treat', which means it is inviting you to make an offer to buy. The retailer can refuse that offer if it decides that it doesn't want to sell you the goods. To have a legally-binding contract the retailer must have accepted your offer to buy. So your rights depend on where in the sale process you are.

Before you pay

If you take a wrongly-priced item to the till and the assistant spots it, they can refuse to sell it to you for that price. If you order an item on the internet, you don't have a legally-binding contract until the retailer has contacted you to confirm the order. If the wrong price is spotted before the retailer confirms the order, they do not have to sell to you at that price.

After your order has been accepted

*If your offer has been accepted (for example, you pay a deposit, or receive a confirmation email), generally you can insist that the retailer sells you the goods for the price they were advertised at.*

*
*

*
If the retailer wants to charge you more, you may be able to buy the same item elsewhere and claim against the original trader for the difference in price. To do this you should write to the retailer in the first instance, explaining what you are doing. If it doesn't agree to refund you the money, you will normally then have to take a claim to the small claims court.*

*
The trader could try to argue that it made a mistake with the pricing which could make the contract void. But it would have to show that the price was so low that you must have known it was not genuine: for example, a new leather jacket with a price tag of £2 on it.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

the price was obviously too low so we knew it wasnt correct.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

B*STARDS


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Gonna get the gf to speak to a guy at work who deals with commercial law, see what he says.

Has anyone had the payment taken, mine is still pending, as you say received a confirmation of order email so by that have they not accepted our offer to buy?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

James H said:


> Gonna get the gf to speak to a guy at work who deals with commercial law, see what he says.
> 
> Has anyone had the payment taken, mine is still pending, as you say received a confirmation of order email so by that have they not accepted our offer to buy?


Mines has been cancelled altogether.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> Mines has been cancelled altogether.


Can they just do that?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm tempted to wait a few days and demand to know where the hell my earmuffs are!!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

In all seriousness I just emailed this:

Dear Grattan,

Whilst this is all very well and good stating that these are your terms and conditions, but NOWHERE throughout the purchase process was I either drawn to nor asked to accept any terms and conditions regarding the sale of any items.

I could easily turn around and suggest that I infact have my own terms and conditions state that if I recieve an order confirmation email, then I will an obliged to receive said goods at said price.

I look forward to receiving my goods as ordered and confirmed.

Thanks,

Ballin


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Some stores do it because they're looking after their image.

My mum went to walmart and bought a $2000 ride on lawn mower which rung up for $200, they just said oh well our mistake and she left with it.

when she got home and told me i was like WHY DIDNT YOU BUY TEN YOU DOPEY COW lol


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Ballin said:


> I'm tempted to wait a few days and demand to know where the hell my earmuffs are!!


At £18 each they can keep their ear muffs, that grey colour wouldnt go with my shoes anyway!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha true...proper rip off!

Defo gonna try and blag a free pair!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

your only hope is to buy the same laptop elsewhere then sue them for the difference in price.

it's unlikely they'd bother hiring a lawyer as that'd cost more than the laptop probably would, so i imagine they'd just settle


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> your only hope is to buy the same laptop elsewhere then sue them for the difference in price.
> 
> it's unlikely they'd bother hiring a lawyer as that'd cost more than the laptop probably would, so i imagine they'd just settle


they are an expensive site, my watch from John Lewis was £97.00, they are selling the same one for £225.00


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Heres what I put, If other members would reply and say they're organising a boycott or poor review scheme of sorts, they might actually crumble. I robbed abit of ballin's :lol:

IOC-9651997

Dear Grattan,

Whilst this is all very well and good stating that these are your terms and conditions, but NOWHERE throughout the purchase process was I either drawn to nor asked to accept any terms and conditions regarding the sale of any items.

'which?' consumer rights states that 'If your offer has been accepted (for example, you pay a deposit, or receive a confirmation email), generally you can insist that the retailer sells you the goods for the price they were advertised at'. I have received an aforesaid confirmation email and have a screenshot of my order.

I hold substantial power on multiple computing, technology and purchasing forums and many other members have also had this laptop ordered. We are prepared to orchestrate a large scale boycott and share our unpleasant experience that we had with Grattan and Freemans on multiple customer review websites and forums.

It is your own fault that you advertised the goods as being a laptop, I unknowingly purchased under the impression of it being a laptop. So I should rightfully have my order of a laptop provided.

I look forward to receiving my goods (the advertised laptop) as ordered and confirmed, or await more action.

James


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well said that man lol, while i still live in hope, i do think they will just tell us all to pi$$ off


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Like i said your only possible course of action is buy it elsewhere and pursue them in small claims court hoping they'll settle rather than hire a lawyer.

However, they might see that as opening the floodgates and would rather hire a lawywer.

all in all, no chance.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

haha jokes...lets go and steal all their catalogues!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been through this exact type of thing with Tesco, dont waste your time gtting the gf to speak to her lawyer bit on the side :whistling: or contacting trading standards or even emailing them, Ballin, you did agree to the T&C when you tried to order the "ear muffs"

And threatening to boycot them......come on, if they honour the order for even one person they will have to honour every single one so i'm sure they could live without the few people who probably never even used them rather than fullfiling the order. :surrender:

Only way your gonna get it is if you go rob their warehouse h34r:

*You, b1tches **have been tolt* :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I've been through this exact type of thing with Tesco, dont waste your time gtting the gf to speak to her lawyer bit on the side :whistling: or contacting trading standards or even emailing them, Ballin, you did agree to the T&C when you tried to order the "ear muffs"
> 
> And threatening to boycot them......come on, if they honour the order for even one person they will have to honour every single one so i'm sure they could live without the few people who probably never even used them rather than fullfiling the order. :surrender:
> 
> ...


can we borrow ur gimpy n santa suit for the stick up


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> can we borrow ur gimpy n santa suit for the stick up


I'll bring em along, I'm in on the raid......really want a pair of them ear muffs!


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Heres what I put, If other members would reply and say they're organising a boycott or poor review scheme of sorts, they might actually crumble. I robbed abit of ballin's :lol:
> 
> IOC-9651997
> 
> ...



View attachment 87900


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

c2c said:


> View attachment 87900


lol reps


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> can we borrow ur gimpy n santa suit for the stick up


Damn Frank, just reallised you meant my GPMG, thought i was to bring my gimp suit, was really looking forward to that "raid" too, planning some back door breaking and entering........


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be honest i'll be gutted if my laptops turn up now, those earmuffs look just nifty


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha to be honest I am just going to troll the hell out of them with outrageous demands now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Damn Frank, just reallised you meant my GPMG, thought i was to bring my gimp suit, was really looking forward to that "raid" too, planning some back door breaking and entering........


 :crying:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've writen them a very cordially articulated letter outlining my displeasure:

Dear Gratton,

WHY THE FCUK ARE YOU SELLING EARMUFFS IN JULY ANYWAY YOU SPASITC CNUTS

Regards


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

It maybe possible to get them to honor the deal still....

Earlier this year m&s ****ed up by advertising a 50inch 3d plasma tv at £199 when it was meant to be something like £999, they refused to honor orders at first how ever after it hit the papers and a online petition got started m&s caved in and honored the orders at £199

Basically the more publicity about it that more pressure on them to honor the deal

If they honor it or not depends on if they give a **** about their reputation and bad publicity


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

To be honest I'd never heard of Grattan before yesterday, it would more than likely be a case of all publicity is good publicity!

That said happy to sign a petition if it means I get a laptop :thumb:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Thread title needs to be changed to nolaptop


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Thread title needs to be changed to nolaptop


Off topic but have you started you cycle Ninja?Do you have a log?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't got an email.. maybe lappy is in the post!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

klach79 said:


> Just had an e-mail from them LOL
> 
> Dear Mr Hoskins,
> 
> ...


I got the above email too!

But ordered twice from same PayPal

And no mention off a refund?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Off topic but have you started you cycle Ninja?Do you have a log?


Yeah, i was talking about it on another thread. Decided just to go for it mate as i felt i had my diet/routine nailed. Should have probably held off for a few months as i was planning but all is good so far.

I have a log saved with pics on *my new laptop* but not started a journal yet, was waiting untill i had some results and comparisons to post.

Will post it today as I've gained a bit of weight and strength, really pleased so far appart from some sh1tty sides


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

UPDATE lol

Email i just got which i thought doesnt really cover them and id say they are liable:

"Catalogue Number: 840784 Cosy Ear Muffs £18.00

Regarding your order for the above item, this order has been cancelled.

The Ear Muffs have had the product description loaded incorrectly, this is an obvious error and if you still require the ear muffs you can re-order the item.

We would like to draw your attention to our Terms and Conditions. Click Here

This states;

"We have taken every care to ensure that the items on our website and in our catalogues are correct. We will not be held liable for any errors or inaccuracies which may occur despite our care and attention and will not be obliged to supply goods at any inaccurate price."

The Grattan Customer Service Team


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea thats a blanket email everyone got.

I replied kicking off but nothing has come back yet the feckers.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I hate to break it to you guys bit you all entered the contract knowing the item was vastly under valued. The retailer is under no obligation to honour the contract under those circumstances.

It's a clause in the sale of goods act that is there to protect people from being ripped off. Like an antiques expert ripping you off because you don't know the value of something you own.

You will get a refund but no amount of kicking off or petitiona will get you a laptop.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

And lol boycott, how many people made an account just to buy this? You can't boycott something you never used anyway. Lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I got no email, no laptop, but I've got really warm ears


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

c2c said:


> View attachment 87900




Bitch Please :lol:


----------



## ededed84 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have created an online petition about their refusal to honour the sales made for this item. Please SHARE and SIGN the petition to try and get your voice heard, and most importantly to get the item you have paid for!!
​
http://thedaddyadventure.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/petition.html



Ballin said:


> REPS!!
> 
> Just ordered two of them!


----------



## ededed84 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have created an online petition about their refusal to honour the sales made for this item. Please share and sign the petition to try and get your voice heard, and most importantly to get the item you have paid for!!

http://thedaddyadventure.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/petition.html


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Gridlock said:


> I hate to break it to you guys bit you all entered the contract knowing the item was vastly under valued. The retailer is under no obligation to honour the contract under those circumstances.
> 
> It's a clause in the sale of goods act that is there to protect people from being ripped off. Like an antiques expert ripping you off because you don't know the value of something you own.
> 
> You will get a refund but no amount of kicking off or petitiona will get you a laptop.


i see what they are saying but how can they say its not been priced correct so no sale after the contract has been made who are we to judge what price a laptop is sold for... im sure in china a crappy laptop could be made for this price i mean crappy like a little note pad and companys sell things all the time at a loss. im not exspecting anything was a bit of fun but i dont see how they can win...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Well I'm considering taking them up on the ear muff deal as this summer is sh!t and probably going to need them soon!! :lol:

Oh well.. was worth a try. Going to cost them in reversal charges on PayPal surely?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

we ok if we just done do anything or do i have to cancel or something?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I reckon we shouldn't let them get away with it as easy as they have.

All us lot should get together with all that lot on the other forum and start shouting


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

FFS, guys, listen to whats being said. Grattan DO NOT have to sell you anything, they are not legally bound to sell you anything therefor can refuse the sale.

I already told you mo fo's, want the laptop we need to go rob the warehouse, no other way your gonna get it, well unless you pay full price :tongue:

So we robbing this b1tch or what?


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Know its probably going no where but a guy on the hot deals has started a petition for the 5 seconds it would take to sign cant hurt.

http://thedaddyadventure.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/petition.html


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Is it morally right to want to profit from someone else's simple mistake? I wonder where those of you who feel some sort of entitlement in this case would draw the line.

How about if the shoe was on the other foot? Let's say you put your car up for sale but instead of it getting advertised at £15,000 it was listed at £150? Would you feel it was fair enough if someone pitched up and demanded that you sell it to them at that price? I doubt it.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Signed.

Ordered the new Football Manager to run on this bad boy yesterday :thumb:


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Is it morally right to want to profit from someone else's simple mistake?


No...Does that mean I would turn the laptop down? Well thats a no too!


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Is it morally right to want to profit from someone else's simple mistake? I wonder where those of you who feel some sort of entitlement in this case would draw the line.
> 
> How about if the shoe was on the other foot? Let's say you put your car up for sale but instead of it getting advertised at £15,000 it was listed at £150? Would you feel it was fair enough if someone pitched up and demanded that you sell it to them at that price? I doubt it.


Yeah but that's different.... because it effects me.... :whistling:


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

the paypal transaction still says pending. How can i manually cancel it?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Is it morally right to want to profit from someone else's simple mistake? I wonder where those of you who feel some sort of entitlement in this case would draw the line.
> 
> How about if the shoe was on the other foot? Let's say you put your car up for sale but instead of it getting advertised at £15,000 it was listed at £150? Would you feel it was fair enough if someone pitched up and demanded that you sell it to them at that price? I doubt it.


Nice guys finish last.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Is it morally right to want to profit from someone else's simple mistake? I wonder where those of you who feel some sort of entitlement in this case would draw the line.
> 
> How about if the shoe was on the other foot? Let's say you put your car up for sale but instead of it getting advertised at £15,000 it was listed at £150? Would you feel it was fair enough if someone pitched up and demanded that you sell it to them at that price? I doubt it.


this is one of the worst analogies i've ever heard


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

so did he ever get the laptop or what


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahahahaha just received this message back...

Dear Mr Ballin,

Thank you for your recent order from Grattan which was pending delivery of further stock.

Unfortunately we have not been able to get more supplies of the following item(s) and we have had to cancel your order:

*****************************************************************************************************************

Catalogue Number Size Description of the item Price

840784 Black Headwear £ 18.00

840784 Black Headwear £ 18.00

*****************************************************************************************************************

Please accept our apologies for any disappointment or inconvenience caused.

We hope you'll find a suitable alternative on our website and we'd like to offer you *10% off your next order of fashion or footwear*. Please enter code L5TP at checkout.

I WANT MY FREAKING LAPTOP!!!

Gonna email back stating I ordered 2 laptops not 2 headware items and they must have my order confused with another Mr Ballin.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

TG123 said:


> this is one of the worst analogies i've ever heard


Care to expand on that?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

We should take this to one of the nation newspapers. Im sure The Sun would back us!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Petition Signed

Fcuk the fat cats in their Bentleys.

I want my cheap laptop


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ha ha, I love all the moral indignation and outrage that this company had refused to allow you to rip it off.

I can imagine you lot in a shop trying to walk out with a laptop because someone had put it in the local magazine stand that has a sign saying "free, please take one" 

Good luck, but I can guarantee no-one is getting a laptop.

I hope no-one would be malicous and childish enough to go on to Gratton.co.UK and post some troll reviews on things to wind them up. I could never condone that


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

What was it the looters said during the riots last year "We getting out taxes back init!?"

I wish to apply this "logic" to this scenario lol.


----------



## Katazui (Jun 28, 2012)

Would be hilarious if they send ear warmers haha.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Katazui said:


> Would be hilarious if they send ear warmers haha.


It would as then they could have chosen accepted the transaction and be legally bound to send the items actually ordered :thumb:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Katazui said:


> Would be hilarious if they send ear warmers haha.


Expect to see a few meatheads sporting these bad boys down your local gym soon:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ballin said:


> What was it the looters said during the riots last year "We getting out taxes back init!?"
> 
> I wish to apply this "logic" to this scenario lol.


Tax back, the way to commit benefit fraud while Being able to sleep at night. Lololol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mine came through this morning , but rang them up as the box looked as if it had been opened so sending a replacement


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Mine came through this morning , but rang them up as the box looked as if it had been opened so sending a replacement


Yeah....Im using mine right now......really....


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

TF03 said:


> Yeah....Im using mine right now......really....


Nice one, I didn't bother getting mine out the box just in case the ****ers didn't swap it


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

im just happy i bought another one as a spare  for some reason the first one didnt turn up.....


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Any one got their money back?


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Any one got their money back?


I did, and my laptop came as well....


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

haha yeah they never actually took it it was pending in paypal.

we all know we got the same Email saying ENJOY YOUR NEW LAPTOP  lol


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

They now have the effing cheek to spam out my Hotmail account with crappy offers.

The only offer I wanted was my £18 laptop!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

TF03 said:


> I did, and my laptop came as well....





Craig660 said:


> Mine came through this morning , but rang them up as the box looked as if it had been opened so sending a replacement


pics or nolaptop :innocent:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Mine arrived today and I didn't even order one, and I got a refund and a pair of ear muffs!!


----------

